# Mountain Fissidens and other plants (photos)



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

We hiked the Franconia Ridgeline in the Franconia, NH part of the Appalachian Trail. One of New England's most dramatic hikes. I highly suggest it. Some of the most amazing views from the peaks and ridgeline. You get to summit over 4,000 foot mountains (little haystack, Lincoln, and Lafayette) within 7 hours. Still some snow in June  in very small amounts near the peaks.
The of the plants, moss's and lichas (sp?) are amazing. Some grow above the Alpine range exposed to some serious weather. Here's some pics from today. If anyone know the species that would be great to see if they would be able to go aquatic.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I need to upload my wifes camera which has some more moss's from the river. Tomorrow night.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

These pics are really nice. The 2nd and 3rd pics would be good to use to aquascape with. 
I have friend who is hiking the entire trail from Georgia to Maine. I kinda wish I could have gone to be able to see that scenery that you photographed.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks very much! I wish I took some, but I didn't have any room in my main tank to test any new moss's. There was one that was next a river that most definitely would've done well under water. I'll have to get it next time. Ya, I really want to do the entire Appalachian trail some day. It's a lot of work and a lot of time invested. We're thinking about doing a short section connecting 15 mountains using the hut system maybe next summer.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow that looks like an awesome hike i didn't know there was places like that around MA, im still getting to know the area. Sadly to say most of those plants look terrestrial. but theres only one way to know for sure collect some and throw it in your tank. did you find any plant growing submersed in those waterways you have in the pictures? great pics man


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Jazzlvr, that's in New Hampshire about 1.5 hour drive. There are plenty of beautiful places to hike and camp in Massachusetts as-well. Lemme know if you want more info. As for some of the aqautic moss's I did find some fisseden's that looked like star moss. But stupid me didn't take any, I was far to tired and not thinking. Here's pic of it right at the waters edge, fully saturated. When I come back from Europe I think I'm gonna make another trip up there and get some.

















some other stuff (most likely terrestrial)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Beautiful Country & great photos... I'm not into hiking, about as close as I get is walking the dogs in the park


----------

